# Anyone else proud of their reels?



## R-Factor

Beautiful reels....love the color of that middle one! I just posted my latest reel on here a week or so ago, so won't repost now haha- Abel SDS with Tarpon finish. I have a limited edition color Hatch on order, but not in the house yet.


----------



## lsunoe

R-Factor said:


> Beautiful reels....love the color of that middle one! I just posted my latest reel on here a week or so ago, so won't repost now haha- Abel SDS with Tarpon finish. I have a limited edition color Hatch on order, but not in the house yet.


I remember drooling over that thing. Awesome reel. My buddy has a custom SDS that is beautiful. What color Hatch did you go with?


----------



## R-Factor

It's a 7+ in what they are calling Cyan color....kind of a light and bright sky blue.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Is this for reel ?












I’ll be here all week folks.


----------



## Pierson

I want to play! 
Can you still call it "Buy once cry once" if you keep doing it??


----------



## R-Factor

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Is this for reel ?
> Nope, just a dream - you can go back to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll be here all week folks.


----------



## lsunoe

Pierson said:


> I want to play!
> Can you still call it "Buy once cry once" if you keep doing it??
> View attachment 28246


That’s what I keep asking myself.


----------



## crboggs

View media item 1547
Also have a Gulfstream and Everglade...one of these days I'll snag a Riptide.

The Gulfstream is due for a spa day in advance of hot poon days coming up...


----------



## Bonecracker

They are all hanging on the wall at the coast rite now in "Time Out" after there despicable showing last weekend! I told them when I left that they could come out & play this Friday if they produced!! My old RPLX 12 weight with a Able Super 12 just about jumped off the wall!


----------



## Forgottencoast

I’m partial to black


----------



## Forgottencoast




----------



## brokeoff

R-Factor said:


> Beautiful reels....love the color of that middle one! I just posted my latest reel on here a week or so ago, so won't repost now haha- Abel SDS with Tarpon finish. I have a limited edition color Hatch on order, but not in the house yet.


Now it needs to be posted in the appropriate *OFFICIAL* thread...sorry.


----------



## brokeoff

Not the best angle. Dishes are done dude!


----------



## Guest

Forgottencoast said:


> View attachment 28250
> View attachment 28250


Has that Allen reel served you well?


----------



## Guest

brokeoff said:


> Not the best angle. Dishes are done dude!
> 
> View attachment 28255


That's one of the most beautiful pictures I've ever seen.


----------



## R-Factor

brokeoff said:


> Now it needs to be posted in the appropriate *OFFICIAL* thread...sorry.


Alright, you've twisted my arm.


----------



## 5mark_n




----------



## Forgottencoast

Josh Stewart said:


> Has that Allen reel served you well?


I have really enjoyed it. I would not recommend their lines tho. I’m looking to upgrade my line soon. 
Drag is smooth and has great stopping power. I’ve caught big fish with it.


----------



## Pierson

Forgottencoast said:


> I have really enjoyed it. I would not recommend their lines tho. I’m looking to upgrade my line soon.
> Drag is smooth and has great stopping power. I’ve caught big fish with it.


That's the most Black Drum worthy picture I've ever seen. 

Disgusting pig of a black drum
Salty John Boat
Non yeti style cooler
Open beer bottle
Camo jacket
Tongue in lip smile
Its like a work of art.


----------



## Rick hambric

took this pic the day after my 10wt delivered.


----------



## Samsamoyed

I've got an Islander 3, (for the 9WT) a couple of Coltons, (10WT and 12WT) an Orvis, (7WT) and even an old SA System II as a spare for the 12wt. I don't have a reel for my 14WT, but considering the fact that I never use it, I take a great deal of pride in the fact that, for once, I haven't thrown away money on something I don't need. Obviously, there's no picture.

Peter Jacobson


----------



## Forgottencoast

Pierson said:


> That's the most Black Drum worthy picture I've ever seen.
> 
> Disgusting pig of a black drum
> Salty John Boat
> Non yeti style cooler
> Open beer bottle
> Camo jacket
> Tongue in lip smile
> Its like a work of art.



Hahahahaha!!!! I’m going to take that as a compliment. I’m rolling a little higher class now...I picked up a hewes Bonefisher over the winter and actually have a new orca cooler waiting on me at home. So I guess I sold out lol


----------



## Pierson

Forgottencoast said:


> Hahahahaha!!!! I’m going to take that as a compliment. I’m rolling a little higher class now...I picked up a hewes Bonefisher over the winter and actually have a new orca cooler waiting on me at home. So I guess I sold out lol


Haha absolutely a compliment! Sounds like your new set up is a little more.....red drum worthy?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Ocean City automatic on Shakespeare Glass. 

Took my grand daddy’s left eye on July third 1954. 
Hula pop fly


----------



## el9surf




----------



## Davo406




----------



## ifsteve




----------



## permitchaser

No Tibors here. My SA reels have caught over 30 different spices including Bone Fish and Permit.
7 wt.,8 wt., 10 wt., and 13 wt 
I have a couple more but they wouldn't fit


----------



## IRLyRiser




----------



## el9surf

IRLyRiser said:


> View attachment 28328
> View attachment 28329


Glad to see I'm not the only one here with a shit ton of expensive gear.


----------



## devrep

makes my expensive spinning reel habit look less crazy...


----------



## Rick hambric

Damn @IRLyRiser How many freestones do you have???


----------



## R-Factor

IRLyRiser said:


> View attachment 28328
> View attachment 28329


Now, there's a man who likes his Tibors! Good stuff.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Rick hambric said:


> Damn @IRLyRiser How many freestones do you have???


That was going to be my question.


----------



## dgt2012

The one at the top is a pre 1960 Ocean City on a 1938 VIM Beehive handle 9 ft. steel Fly Rod. Thanks dad, that one got me hooked!


----------



## MTByrd

IRLyRiser said:


> View attachment 28328
> View attachment 28329


I kind of imagine this is what heaven looks like.


----------



## Scrather




----------



## IRLyRiser

3 freestones.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Certainly someone has a Jack Charlton laying around.


----------



## Megalops

Boom! Lol.


----------



## Bonecracker

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Ocean City automatic on Shakespeare Glass.
> 
> Took my grand daddy’s left eye on July third 1954.
> Hula pop fly
> View attachment 28279
> View attachment 28280


I am still cringing with the thought of a fly in any of my eyes!!


----------



## Stevie

Oh, the insanity!

Rods come and go, but it’s hard to part with a reel.


----------



## Rick hambric

The travel collection


----------



## IRLyRiser

Stevie said:


> View attachment 28356
> View attachment 28357
> 
> 
> Oh, the insanity!
> 
> Rods come and go, but it’s hard to part with a reel.


Now that’s a great collection!


----------



## ifsteve

Prepping for a little trout fishing over the next 10 days so thought I would post up a shot of my trout reels. I feel some big rainbows in my future.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Stevie said:


> View attachment 28356
> View attachment 28357
> 
> 
> Oh, the insanity!
> 
> Rods come and go, but it’s hard to part with a reel.


Not one but TWO Jack Charlton Signature Series reels! How do you like those Mako 9550's?


----------



## Stevie

jmrodandgun said:


> Not one but TWO Jack Charlton Signature Series reels! How do you like those Mako 9550's?


Good eye. It’s actually 4 Charltons and a spool. 

I really like the bombproof 9550s.


----------



## jsnipes

^^ yea I just got a 9550 couple months ago and love it. got to lock it down on a few GTs


----------



## jmrodandgun

You guys have good taste. I wish I had been around when they were producing the Charlton reels. The configurable reels are brilliant. 

Beautiful equipment.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Here is my go to for big bass and bones and stuff.
I picked it up in a pawn shop for 25 bucks before a trip to the Bahamas. I didn’t even change the line for a year or two. 
Before that I was fishing the keys and glades with a big goofy plastic reel from cabelas or somewhere.


----------



## Backcountry 16

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 28415
> View attachment 28416
> View attachment 28417
> Here is my go to for big bass and bones and stuff.
> I picked it up in a pawn shop for 25 bucks before a trip to the Bahamas. I didn’t even change the line for a year or two.
> Before that I was fishing the keys and glades with a big goofy plastic reel from cabelas or somewhere.


Hell of a find for sure that pawn shop guy was a moron luck for you.


----------



## Guest

Forgottencoast said:


> I have really enjoyed it. I would not recommend their lines tho. I’m looking to upgrade my line soon.
> Drag is smooth and has great stopping power. I’ve caught big fish with it.


Cool. Thank you. I tend to like the SA Amplitude line and the Wulff Triangle taper. Anyway, I appreciate you letting me know because they were recommended by a friend. They looked fine and didn't cost $700.00 or $1,000.00 plus, so I appreciated that. I'm especially glad to hear that the drag is smooth and strong. I liked the Ross Evolution Salt R. It supposedly has 30lbs of drag.


----------



## permitchaser

Megalops said:


> View attachment 28354
> View attachment 28355
> 
> 
> Boom! Lol.


I love my old Fin-Nor, heavy but bullet proof


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Backcountry 16 said:


> Hell of a find for sure that pawn shop guy was a moron luck for you.


They don’t see a lot of fly reels at pawn shops in west Kentucky. Much less a T.J. 
dude was askin 35 before I used my bargaining skills.


----------



## Crc

Stevie said:


> View attachment 28356
> View attachment 28357
> 
> 
> Oh, the insanity!
> 
> Rods come and go, but it’s hard to part with a reel.


Ding Ding........Winner


----------



## el9surf

Finally got all my saltwater reels down for an upcoming trip, so I'll play.


----------



## Str8-Six

Not the prettiest reel but it sure got the job done yesterday with some poons. The best looking fly reels are the ones that are spinning.


----------



## lsunoe

el9surf said:


> Finally got all my saltwater reels down for an upcoming trip, so I'll play.
> 
> View attachment 29995


Nice! What color is that Nautilus in the bottom left? Is that the Gold?


----------



## el9surf

lsunoe said:


> Nice! What color is that Nautilus in the bottom left? Is that the Gold?


Yes it's gold


----------



## lsunoe

el9surf said:


> Yes it's gold


Awesome. I actually ordered a Gold Silver King last week. Can’t wait to get it in


----------



## SomaliPirate

Get on my level, plebs.


----------



## EdK13

New kids.


----------



## EdK13

IRLyRiser said:


> Now that’s a great collection!


He collects cool boats too...


----------



## LowHydrogen

I know what you're thinking, but my reel identifies as a Charlton Mako.


----------



## flatzcrazy




----------



## flysalt060

Salt and fresh stuff. The M3 can go both ways, but lately just fresh. And taking this pic reminds me how little I have used the riptide in the last couple of years.


----------



## eightwt

LowHydrogen said:


> I know what you're thinking, but my reel identifies as a Charlton Mako.


 Gotta love it.


----------



## lsunoe

Just added another one to the collection.


----------



## el9surf

lsunoe said:


> View attachment 30954
> 
> 
> Just added another one to the collection.


Do you live in a fly shop? That's an expensive wall of EP behind the reel.


----------



## lsunoe

el9surf said:


> Do you live in a fly shop? That's an expensive wall of EP behind the reel.


I do not, but that was taken in a fly shop.


----------



## el9surf

lsunoe said:


> I do not, but that was taken in a fly shop.


Nice reel!


----------



## T Bone

One can only hope my collection/addiction will continue to grow


----------



## Tex

Hatch Gen 2 Finatic 7 Plus Gold SE w/Rio Flats Pro 9wt and Dacron 30lb










Abel SDS 7/8 Platinum, soon to have Rio Flats Pro 7wt and Dacron 20lb (need to get some backing on it)


----------



## bryson

T Bone said:


> View attachment 31004
> 
> One can only hope my collection/addiction will continue to grow


I think you got your bases pretty well covered there! Did you fish the Tailers Cup last year?


----------



## T Bone

bryson said:


> I think you got your bases pretty well covered there! Did you fish the Tailers Cup last year?


I did. Drove up from central Florida. Had no clue what I was doing but had a blast. Will definitely attend again


----------



## mtoddsolomon

T Bone said:


> I did. Drove up from central Florida. Had no clue what I was doing but had a blast. Will definitely attend again


let us know if you make it up!


----------



## Tex

Got some backing on her this morning.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Alright here you guy I'm all over the place with my reels brand wise same with my rods I get what I like whenever I get a deal on it even though I did chase down the holy grail of reels.


----------



## mluman83

My workhorse View media item 3002


----------



## Tex

Hatch Gen 2 Finatic 7 Plus on Sage Salt HD 9wt and Abel SDS 7/8 on Sage Salt HD 7wt.


----------



## Surffshr

I’m proud of this sweet pea.


----------



## Guest

Hatch 7




__
Guest


__
Jun 18, 2018




Love this fly reel!









  








Hatch 7




__
Guest


__
Jun 18, 2018




Love this fly reel!
 








  








Hatch 7




__
Guest


__
Jun 18, 2018




Love this fly reel!


----------



## Guest

Tex said:


> Hatch Gen 2 Finatic 7 Plus on Sage Salt HD 9wt and Abel SDS 7/8 on Sage Salt HD 7wt.


Those are some freaking amazing combos.


----------



## lsunoe




----------



## Tex

Josh Stewart said:


> Those are some freaking amazing combos.


Thank you! The hard part is trying to find situations where I need to throw the Hatch 9wt, it needs some love.


----------



## R-Factor

A little VS love...


----------



## Guest

That is a beautiful collection of reels.


----------



## sidelock

I would be if I owned one of these. http://charltonreels.com/charlton-reel-8450c-7-8.html


----------



## devrep

oops..


----------

